# Long awaited updates



## CodyS (Dec 3, 2012)

Alrighty... so...

Since I have been on last (properly) I left school, and thus meaning that my sawmill project is sitting there waiting for me to pick it up again (which I intend to).

I have been working at an aquarium shop managing and maintaining the marine (saltwater- eg. nemo) section, which is a lot of fun and I get to do some nice little setups of my own there, not to mention my current tank at home I am starting up, that I made from acrylic, along with the others.

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/20121202_183740.jpg

Here is a door I made While lining and insulating my room.

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/20121029_125935.jpg

I intend to do an apprenticeship at some stage, not certain what, and to be honest it isn't at the top of my mind right now.

I just got back from schoolies with my class for a week and a bit which was a heap of fun... and I am not very good at this, so enough about me.

how's it going around here?


----------



## wombat (Dec 3, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Alrighty... so...
> 
> Since I have been on last (properly) I left school, and thus meaning that my sawmill project is sitting there waiting for me to pick it up again (which I intend to).
> 
> ...



Ha! Schoolies! Were you the bloke passed out the ledge?? :)


----------



## CodyS (Dec 3, 2012)

wombat said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Alrighty... so...
> ...



haha was up just past port Macquarie, and no can't remember being passed out that being said I can't remember much!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice to see you posting again Cody. It's about time.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome back Cody! Hope to see more post from you, it's been too long!


----------

